

Deprec -- install, configure and control services on remote servers - shawndrost
http://www.deprec.org/

======
shawndrost
I'm a programmer with minimal sysadmin skills, and I suspect this saved me
days. For instance, one command installs and configures ruby, rails, mongrel,
ngnix, etc:

    
    
      cap deprec:rails:install_rails_stack
    

Check it out.

